# Kommentare zu: Warungsarbeiten Heute!



## Dok (15. Januar 2006)

Hier kann über diesen Thema diskutiert werden.


----------



## vaaberg (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Warungsarbeiten Heute!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann über diesen Thema diskutiert werden.




Alsooooo, ich hab nix gemerkt. Obwohl ich schon seit früh im Board rumgewuselt habe.
Dok, gibts da wirklich welche die was zu meckern haben ?             |bla: 

Und wen, dann sollten die möchtegernbesserwisser mal selbst solch eine Arbeit am heiligen Sonntag machen.
Ach geht ja auch nicht: 1. ham die keene Ahnung
                                 2. sitzen die Kollegen grad inner Kirche  wo die       
                                     Gebetbücher Henkel ham.

MECKERN IST      |abgelehn          

Gruß und trink Dich einen Vaaberg


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Warungsarbeiten Heute!*

Hurra läuft wieder!!!!


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Warungsarbeiten Heute!*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> MECKERN IST      |abgelehn



Wer hier meckert, sollte erstmal ne bessere Seite ins Netz stellen. 

In diesem Sinne noch einen stressfreien Restsonntag Dok! :m 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## plattform7 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Warungsarbeiten Heute!*



> Wer hier meckert, sollte erstmal ne bessere Seite ins Netz stellen.


 
Richiiiig!

Ist die natürlichste Sache der Welt, es ist notwendig und eigentlich überhaupt kein Disskursionsthema! #6


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Warungsarbeiten Heute!*

HI,

da gibts gar nichts zu diskutieren #6 
Wenn man eine zeitlang nicht in AB kann wegen Wartungsarbeiten weiss doch jeder, dass es eigentlich nur zu seinem Besten geschieht #h 

Hoffentlich jetzt einen entspannten Rest-Sonntag, Dok & THANX! 

|wavey: 
Sönke


----------



## Seebaer (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Warungsarbeiten Heute!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann über diesen Thema diskutiert werden.


 
Was sollte da viel diskutiert werden???
Gemeckert schonmal gleich gar nicht!!!

Denke ein DANKE an alle die das Angelboard uns ermöglichen ist angebracht!!!


----------



## bacalo (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Warungsarbeiten Heute!*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte da viel diskutiert werden???
> Gemeckert schonmal gleich gar nicht!!!
> 
> Denke ein DANKE an alle die das Angelboard uns ermöglichen ist angebracht!!!


 


#6 #6 |good: #6 #6 ;

da ist nämlich mehr drin als es der Name vermuten lässt!


----------

